# Kann man in M-V wirklich biken?



## Blueangel (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ihr,

bin vor einem Monat ins schöne Meck-Pomm "ausgewandert"´. Hab auch schon gemerkt, dass man in der Mecklenburger Schweiz und Umgebung bestimmt ein paar gute Strecken zum Biken finden kann. Aber allein macht das echt keinen Spaß. Also meldet euch einfach. Mein CUBE ist schon sehr deprimiert, da es seit ein paar Wochen nur rum steht. Bitte helft ihm 

Ciao Blueangel


----------



## Hegi (21. Juni 2006)

Rund um den Plauer See  
Top der Region! Viele Trails am Ost und Südufer! Mit Halbinsel Plauer Werder sinds 57 km! Hab diese Tour schon 15 mal gemacht! Ist immer wieder geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Ka (11. Juli 2006)

In MV und dort gerade in der Seenlandschaft kannst überall gut lang fahren.

Komme selber aus Plau und ein kleiner Ritt um den See kannst immer machen  

Sonnst eben immer Quer durch, Wege gibts hier genug


----------



## Barney Gumble (18. Juli 2006)

Klar kann man in MV biken.


----------



## cessy08 (24. Juli 2006)

Moin Barney,

da ich im August mal wieder daheim in HST bin, hast Du doch gewiss ein paar Tourenvorschläge für mich (wo sind deine Bilder aufgenommen worden?)

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Barney Gumble (24. Juli 2006)

Servus

In Sachen MTB bin ich Neuling. Ich fahre zwar schon lange MTB aber so richtig XC erst dieses Jahr. Richtig gute Strecken, abseits der asphaltierten Radwege muss ich noch suchen.

Die Bilder sind von der "Höhe 23", Halbinsel Devin. Die Strecke ist nicht sehr lang, aber hat ein paar sehr schöne Passagen sind dabei und "querfeldein" in kurzer Übersetzung fordert Kondition und Geschicklichkeit. Am besten die Halbinsel im Urzeigersinn und zurück umfahren, jede Tour macht Spass. Adrenalin wird garantiert ausgeschüttet. 

Wenn man sich dort nicht auskennt, sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, nicht ungefährlich.  

50 cm neben dem Trail und es geht plötzlich 0,8 m, fünf oder sogar 10 m nach unten.
Und wenn man mal absteigt um etwas zu erledigen, kann es passieren, dass man neben einem Wespen- oder Wildbienennest steht, glücklicherweise waren diese schon aus dem Quartier ausgezogen.  

MfG


----------



## schotti65 (10. Oktober 2007)

*nachobenhol*

Nochmal von mir die Frage nach aktuellem Stand.

Zum Thema Plauer See, unter
http://www.plauersee-radrundweg.de
steht was "Kindertauglichkeit" u.ä., gibts da noch "richtige" Trails oder ist mittlerweile alles zugeschottert?

Gibts irgendwelche Trail-Tips im Kerngebiet der Mecklenburger Schweiz d.h. im Gebiet Teterow - Malchiner See - Kummerower See?

(Mit "Trail" meine ich möglichst schwer fahrbar, wurzelig, steinig..)

Laut Karte gibts da ja jede Menge ca. 100m hohe "Berge", mir ist jedoch nicht ganz klar, ob das ganze nicht eher Richtung Hochebene geht.

Danke im voraus
Schotti


----------



## Hegi (14. Oktober 2007)

@ schotti65

also schwer fahrbar sind die trails nicht! aber sie haben den gewissen flow  lange anstiege wirst du da auch nicht nicht finden...

aber wir haben immer tierisch viel spaß da! 

wenn du etwas schwer fahrbares suchst bist da aber falsch!


----------



## schotti65 (17. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab das jetzt mal 1 Tag ausprobiert.

Hier mein kurzes Resumee zu Thema "MTB und Mecklenburgische Schweiz".

Damit meine ich den Bereich, der von Teterow, Malchiner See und Kummerower See begrenzt wird. Orientiert hab ich mich mit der Karte vom Berliner Ampel Verlag und einer Wanderbroschüre von vor Ort.
Ich war unterwegs bis 10km nördlich und 15km südlich von der B104 (dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr).

- Es ist keine Hochebene sondern schon hügelig d.h man kann sich da schon gut müde fahren
- die "Gipfel" sind bewaldet d.h. man kann selten schön gucken
- ich habe praktisch nur gut ausgebaute Waldautobahnen gefunden
- auch die ausgeschilderten Wanderwege befanden sich leider ausschliesslich auf solchen

Oder anders formuliert, ich hab praktisch keinen (=ausgeschilderten; offtrail kann man natürlich überall fahren..) Weg gefunden, der nicht auch mit einem PKW fahrbar gewesen wäre.

Natürlich gibts da sicherlich Geheimtips von Locals usw.
Z.B. hab ich am Hardtberg (stolze 104m) so was wie ne Mini-DH-Strecke gefunden. Nützt mir aber nich wirklich was für ne längere Tour.

Fazit: zum Mountainbiken nicht zu empfehlen.


@hegi: 
danke  für die Info. War dann auf dem Rückweg noch am Plauer See und bin ein paar Mal aufm Werder im Kreis gefahren. Schöner Blick und immerhin ein paar schmale Wege.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Oktober 2007)

Also man kann in MV schon gut biken. Ich fahre RR,MTB, Cross-/Querfeldeinrad. Alpines Gelände gibts hier nun nicht gerade, dafür aber hügeliges und welliges Gelände, Singletrails sind auch zu finden, die findest Du aber kaum in Karten eingezeichnet, da helfen eher Ortskenntnis und Tipps von Einheimischen.
MfG Alexander


----------



## Hegi (17. Oktober 2007)

schotti65 schrieb:


> @hegi:
> danke  für die Info. War dann auf dem Rückweg noch am Plauer See und bin ein paar Mal aufm Werder im Kreis gefahren. Schöner Blick und immerhin ein paar schmale Wege.




@schotti65

dann mußt du bei nächstenmal das ostufer testen... los gehts am campingplatz in der nähe der autobahnausfahrt malchow... immer fast am see entlang bis lenz... schöne einkehr am lenzer krug möglich... dort kann man dann ggf. auf kleinen wegen am petersdorfer see bis molchow und auf der anderen seite des sees wieder zurück bis lenz... oder man geht auf den lenzer höhenweg über zislow und suckow bis bad stuer und von dort bis zur seeluster bucht... dort sind die wege auch meistens etwas schmaler... ein traum trail geht auch um den pätschsee bei zislow... schmal und schön wurzelig  

hier ist ein link zu meinem GPS track!

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.9953/Mountainbike.9953.html

@Phi-Ka

wo bist du denn in plau so unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (17. Oktober 2007)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Also man kann in MV schon gut biken.... Ortskenntnis und Tipps von Einheimischen.
> MfG Alexander



Das dachte ich mir schon, das ist ja eigentlich überall so.

Schade nur, dass meine erste Bitte um solche Tipps eine Woche ungehört bleibt, aber dafür jetzt so ne Antwort 11 Min. nach meinem negativen Resumee kommt.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Oktober 2007)

Ähh, Mecklenburger Schweiz ist eher nicht so meine Gegend. Ich kenne mich um Neubrandenburg (da komme ich her) und Schwerin (da bin ich seit 13 Jahren) sehr gut aus.


----------

